# Al hombre se le/lo conquista...



## lety52

¿Cómo se dice?:
Al hombre se *lo/le *conquista por el estómago.
Lo veo escrito de las dos formas, en Argentina siempre lo escuché con *lo*, pero en España escucho que utilizan *le*, pero no sé si está bien o será una forma de leísmo.
Muchas gracias, un saludo


----------



## Pinairun

lety52 said:


> ¿Cómo se dice?:
> Al hombre se *lo/le *conquista por el estómago.
> Lo veo escrito de las dos formas, en Argentina siempre lo escuché con *lo*, pero en España escucho que utilizan *le*, pero no sé si está bien o será una forma de leísmo.
> Muchas gracias, un saludo


 
Del DPD extraigo este artículo (leísmo) con explicaciones sobre las oraciones impersonales con se:


> f) Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada:
> _Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; _
> _Se les vio merodeando por la zona_.
> 
> Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de _le(s) _se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino:
> _«A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad» _(TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]);
> _«Se le vio_ [al niño] _algunas veces contento» _(VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]);
> _«Se le obligó a aceptar el régimen de encomienda» _(Fuentes _Ceremonias_ [Méx. 1989]);
> _«En los puertos y rincones del Caribe se le conoció siempre como Wito» _(Mutis _Ilona_ [Col. 1988]);
> _«Al rey se le veía poco» _(UPietri _Visita_ [Ven. 1990]);
> 
> sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s): _
> _«Se la veía muy contenta»_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); aunque no faltan ejemplos de _le(s):_
> _«Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía» _(Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]).
> 
> Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo.
> No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur:
> _«Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos»_ (Cortázar _Reunión_ [Arg. 1983]);
> _«¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!» _(Magnabosco _Santito_ [Ur. 1990]);
> _«Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]).


 
Un saludo


----------



## El peruano

Al hombre se le conquista por el estómago.
Muy bien Pinairun no necesitamos más ejemplos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues no, no puedo estar de acuerdo. *Conquistar* es transitivo y si usamos el _*OD en prolepsis*_ el _fórico_ debe tomar forma de _acusativo_ (*lo*) y también debe concordar en género y número con el OD en prolepsis. Lo demás es *leísmo*, admitido o no, o puesto en el limbo, *leísmo* para bien o para mal.


----------



## Aviador

XiaoRoel said:


> Pues no, no puedo estar de acuerdo. *Conquistar* es transitivo y si usamos el _*OD en prolepsis*_ el _fórico_ debe tomar forma de _acusativo_ (*lo*) y también debe concordar en género y número con el OD en prolepsis. Lo demás es *leísmo*, admitido o no, o puesto en el limbo, *leísmo* para bien o para mal.


Totalmente de acuerdo. _Al hombre se *le* conquista_ es leísmo, con el apellido que sea, pero leísmo al fin y al cabo.
Nótese cómo lo pone la RAE:


> f) Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento  directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de  dativo y no con las de acusativo, *como correspondería a la función  desempeñada*:
> _Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; _
> _Se les vio merodeando por la zona_.


El destacado es mío.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Al paso que vamos, queridos Xiao y Aviador, llegará el momento en que los que usamos los pronombres de forma recta seremos loístas. 

Entiéndase por lo anterior que yo también digo, y recomiendo, "se _*lo* _conquista".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Calambur

Con *le* es leísmo, y además es una forma discriminadora:


> f) ...especialmente cuando es masculino,...


Al hombre se *lo* conquista por el estómago.
A la mujer se *la* conquista con extensiones de tarjetas de crédito (billetera mata galán).


----------



## St. Nick

El DPD tiende a llamar "leísmo" (de un tipo u otro) a casi todo uso atípico de _le(s)_, pero el resto del mundo veo leísmo como mera variante dialectal, fenómeno que, por lo que entiendo, no viene al caso aquí.

_"Se le notaba tímida."_  Goytisolo, España.

_"Entonces se le leerá como se le debió leer siempre."_ Vargas Llosa, Peru.

_"Licha se le prendió de la solapa."_ Fuentes, México.

_"No se le acusa de ningún hecho."_ La Nación, Argentina.

Al parecer, el pronombre _le(s)_ se emplea para evitar ambigüedad en estructuras impersonales; a veces con verbos reflexivos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

St. Nick, visto desde fuera es un uso dialectal, pero los que vivimos en esta lengua vemos como día a día ese fenómeno dialectal, por medio de las tecnologías modernas va infectando la lengua en todas partes, con lo que se ha convertido en un rasgo de estilo que vuelve zafio un texto por bien escrito que esté (desde el punto de vista de los que no somos leístas) o lo "normaliza" en la "lengua estándar" desde el punto de vista leísta.
No es un inocente fenómeno dialectológico que suponga una isoglosa estable. Esta es una isoglosa en permanente expansión, unas veces desde el supuesto pretigio lingüistica del español peninsular, otras basandose en formas leístas preexistentes y legítimas (etimológicas) y extendiendo, como en España, su uso abusivamente.
No es inocente el tema, ni tampoco la defensa del solecismo por parte de la RAE.


----------



## flljob

Al hombre se le conquista.
No es dialectal. Y es un uso etimológico. El verbo se convierte en un intransitivo y debes usar un pronombre indirecto.
En Argentina, probablemente por influencia del italiano, se usa el acusativo, lo que por estos rumbos se considera loísmo.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

flljob said:


> Al hombre se le conquista.
> No es dialectal. Y es un uso etimológico. El verbo se convierte en un intransitivo y debes usar un pronombre indirecto.
> En Argentina, probablemente por influencia del italiano, se usa el acusativo, lo que por estos rumbos se considera loísmo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Así es es México: Al hombre/A la mujer, se *le* conquista...

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

flljob said:


> Al hombre se le conquista.
> No es dialectal. Y es un uso etimológico. El verbo se convierte en un intransitivo y debes usar un pronombre indirecto.
> En Argentina, probablemente por influencia del italiano, se usa el acusativo, lo que por estos rumbos se considera loísmo.
> 
> Saludos


 
¿Esto es así? ¿Resulta ahora que los argentinos en este caso somos "loístas"?

(En los _pocos_ casos que consideramos que cumplimos con las reglas, resulta que estamos equivocados). 
¡Un médico aquí por favor!
Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Peón said:


> ¿Esto es así? ¿Resulta ahora que los argentinos en este caso somos "loístas"?
> 
> (En los _pocos_ casos que consideramos que cumplimos con las reglas, resulta que estamos equivocados).
> ¡Un médico aquí por favor!
> Saludos.


 
Desde el punto de vista mexicano y etimológico, sí, los argentinos son loístas. No creo que un médico pueda ayudar mucho en este caso.

Saludos


----------



## Peón

flljob said:


> Desde el punto de vista mexicano y etimológico, sí, los argentinos son loístas. No creo que un médico pueda ayudar mucho en este caso.
> 
> Saludos


 
Entonces recurro a nuestro bardo:

_"Vengan Santos milagrosos,_
_Vengan todos en mi ayuda,_
_Que la lengua se me añuda_
_Y se me turba la vista__"._

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Peón, no necesitamos ni médicos ni poetas, sino hablantes "_conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de  oraciones es la de complemento directo_" y que usen el pronombre "_de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada_", como sabiamente dice la RAE.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El concepto que está detrás de la afirmación totalmente extravagante del amigo fijolb habrá que considerarlo como "ideología leísta", pues este tema se está convirtiendo en algo extralingüístico. Si al empuje de Madrid, unimos el de la Ciudad de México, pues apaga y vámonos.
Ahora bien, al menos sirve de consuelo que la etimología, la estructura de la lengua, y el apoyo unánime de todas las lenguas romances  nos den la razón a los "no leístas" (loístas sólo pueden serlo los leístas, es más, es una consecuencia lógica del solecismo).


----------



## ampurdan

En México se dice "A la mujer se le conquista por el estómago".

En México y en España habitualmente se dice "Al hombre se le conquista por el estómago".

En España, habitualmente, y en Argentina se dice "A la mujer se la conquista por el estómago".

En Argentina se dice "Al hombre se lo conquista por el estómago".

Si es habitual en el habla estándar de estos países, ninguna merece ser condenada, mucho menos como "discriminatoria". A partir de aquí, llámenlo leísmo, liísmo o permanganato de sodio.


----------



## Calambur

*ampurdan*:
Lo de la _discriminación_ era en broma (mirá el monito sarcástico que le puse) por eso del leísmo permitido para el caso masculino...


----------



## ampurdan

A veces es difícil interpretar los emoticones, Calambur, y como no era la primera vez que veía en este foro lo de del leísmo machista...


----------



## flljob

XiaoRoel said:


> El concepto que está detrás de la afirmación *totalmente extravagante* del amigo fijolb habrá que considerarlo como "ideología leísta", pues este tema se está convirtiendo en algo extralingüístico. Si al empuje de Madrid, unimos el de la Ciudad de México, pues apaga y vámonos.
> Ahora bien, al menos sirve de consuelo que la etimología, la estructura de la lengua, y el apoyo unánime de todas las lenguas romances  nos den la razón a los "no leístas" (loístas sólo pueden serlo los leístas, es más, es una consecuencia lógica del solecismo).



La mayoría de los autores que han estudiado las secuencias de clíticos en construcciones impersonales con _*se *_están de acuerdo en que la construcción impersonal transitiva regía originariamente un _*clítico dativ*_o, de modo que la serie *se le(s) es la primigenia*... (Rodríguez Ramalle, 2005)
*No estamos, en consecuencia, ante un caso de leísmo, sino ante un uso etimológico*... (Gutiérrez Ordóñez, 1999)

Referencias que debes añadir a las que anoté en otros hilos.

Lathrop habla del conservadurismo lingüístico de la periferia, con respecto al centro. De esta manera explica la supervivencia de fenómenos lingÚísticos latinos del español, que no se conservaron en italiano ni en francés.
México parece ser conservador en el uso del dativo en estas construcciones, con respecto a Argentina y algunas regiones de España. En Costa Rica, y en general en Centroamérica, se usa también el dativo. También he visto ejemplos de Colombia y Perú.

Como ves, no es cuestión de ideologías ni de *extravagancias*.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

flljob said:


> La mayoría de los autores que han estudiado las secuencias de clíticos en construcciones impersonales con _*se *_están de acuerdo en que la construcción impersonal transitiva regía originariamente un _*clítico dativ*_o, de modo que la serie *se le(s) es la primigenia*... (Rodríguez Ramalle, 2005)
> *No estamos, en consecuencia, ante un caso de leísmo, sino ante un uso etimológico*... (Gutiérrez Ordóñez, 1999)


 
Esto es muy interesante. Aquí otro texto sobre la construcción impersonal con SE:

*Esta transitivización de una construcción originalmente intransitiva*, debe ponerse en relación con la extensión del acusativo en el Perú no-bilingüe, Argentina, Chile y Uruguay a contextos reservados al dativo todavía hoy en la mayor parte del mundo hispanohablante, como los que hemos señalado del objeto de los verbos de afección, del sujeto de las cláusulas de infinitivo o del objeto de verbos como _ayudar_.» [Fernández-Ordóñez, 1999: § 21.2.1.6]
 
Si lo he entendido bien ambas interpretaciones son posibles (similar al verbo _ayudar_):
 
*Uso intransitivo* (regional, Mexico):
_A la madre se LE respeta / Se le respeta a la madre._
LE = complemento indirecto
_A la madre se LA respeta._
LA = laísmo
 
*Uso transitivo* (normal):
_A la madre se LA respeta._
LA = complemento directo
_A la madre se LE respeta._
LE = complemento directo (leísmo)
 
¿Qué opinas?
 
Saludos


----------



## flljob

Yo no diría usos regionales. Hablaría de dos construcciones correctas: una con dativo y otra con acusativo.

Parece ser que lo supuestamente regional es mucho más extendido que lo supuestamente normal.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

flljob said:


> Yo no diría usos regionales. Hablaría de dos construcciones correctas: una con dativo y otra con acusativo.
> 
> Parece ser que lo supuestamente regional es mucho más extendido que lo supuestamente normal.
> 
> Saludos


 
¿Estás de acuerdo con mi análisis? 

*Uso intransitivo:*
_A la madre se LE respeta._
LE = complemento indirecto
A la madre se LA respeta.
LA = laísmo

*Uso transitivo:*
_A la madre se LA respeta._
LA = complemento directo
_A la madre se LE respeta._
LE = leísmo

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Completamente de acuerdo.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

flljob said:


> Completamente de acuerdo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Muchas gracias. Aquí otro texto:

_«*Las construcciones aquí presentadas no ofrecen leísmo*, esto es, confusión entre dativo y acusativo. La selección del caso se ve condicionada por la naturaleza de la construcción y, en consecuencia, no es fortuita, arbitraria ni libre, sino que implica un cambio de estructura y significado. Por otro lado, la alternancia en la selección de caso en las construcciones analizadas poner de manifiesto un hecho no contemplado hasta ahora y es el de que en las zonas distinguidoras del caso puedan existir diferencias en el caso regido por ciertos verbos y en ciertas estructuras dependiendo de las áreas geográficas (y probablemente de diferencias sociológicas entre los hablantes). Resulta evidente que a lo largo de la historia del español ha tenido lugar una extensión del acusativo a costa del dativo en verbos y construcciones que primitivamente exigían este caso. Dentro de los territorios distinguidores los más cercanos a la situación primitiva parecen ser los peninsulares, con la salvedad de Andalucía occidental. En Canarias parecen coexistir soluciones arcaizantes, en áreas rurales y en las islas más alejadas, e innovadoras, en las islas principales y en áreas urbanas. Dentro de Hispanoamérica, Cuba, México, América central, Venezuela y Colombia se muestran más cercanas a la Península en su empleo de los pronombres que los países del cono sur, que constituyen con diferencia el territorio más proclive a la generalización del acusativo.» [Fernández-Ordóñez, 1999: § 21.2.1.7]_
 
En resumen: Se trata de un leísmo aparente: 
En las oraciones impersonales con SE LE/LES se puede interpretar como complemento directo (leísmo) o como complemento indirecto.
 
Saludos


----------



## chucrut

Calambur said:


> Con *le* es leísmo, y además es una forma discriminadora:
> 
> Al hombre se *lo* conquista por el estómago.
> A la mujer se *la* conquista con extensiones de tarjetas de crédito (billetera mata galán).



100% de acuerdo


----------



## XiaoRoel

Vamos, para no perdernos, a quedarnos con el verbo ayudar que es de los que mejor permiten el *le,* y en el que apoyan sus teorías los defensores del _leismo etimológico_.
*Ayudar* viene de _adiuuo_, a su vez derivado de _iuuo_. Pero, ¡ah, sorpresa!: los verbos _iuuo_ y _adiuuo_ rigen indefectiblemente acusativo, es decir OD. Los autores citados, al menos en lo que has presentado de sus teorías, en ningún momento explican el porqué de la construcción con dativo (que debe venir por *ad*-_iuuo_). Supongo que el uso de _ad + acusativo_ para substituir el _dativo_ para marcar el *OI*, analógicamente habrá podido llevar el uso con *le* en español. Pero este hecho es un _dialectalismo del castellano primitivo_ que podría ser un hecho de _adstrato eusquera_ y sus estructuras morfosintácticas tan diferentes de las romances. El hecho de que sólo algunas variedades del español usen el leísmo da cuenta de que el hecho no es constitutivo de la lengua. A mí no me valen teorías, sino hechos comprobados en los textos o supuestos con una teorización convincente. Nada de esto hay (ni puede haber) partiendo del latín.
Un saludo escéptico.


----------



## St. Nick

—Se la notaba pálida.

—¿Cómo?  ¿La cara? ¿Barriga? ¿La cadera?  Y, ¿de quién?

—Perdón, quise decir, "Se le notaba pálida."

—Ah, gracias, ya lo entiendo.

—Sí, según el DPD es el leísmo de desasnación.

_—'Ay, otro prescriptivista.' _


----------



## XiaoRoel

St. Nick said:


> —Se la notaba pálida.
> 
> —¿Cómo?  ¿La cara? ¿Barriga? ¿La cadera?  Y, ¿de quién?
> 
> —Perdón, quise decir, "Se le notaba pálida."
> 
> —Ah, gracias, ya lo entiendo.
> 
> —Sí, según el DPD es el leísmo de desasnación.
> 
> _—'Ay, otro prescriptivista.' _


No entiendo muy bien lo que quieres decir con el diálogo _supra_ reproducido. Quizás nuestros sentidos del humor sean de muy diferentes naturalezas, pero no consigo entender el alcance de tu diálogo en un hilo argumentativo como éste.
Si es un ejemplo, habrás de saber que en la comunicación oral es fundamental el contexto, el actual y el referencial (importantísimo éste ya que entre amigos, familia, convecinos, etc., consitute un acervo común de denotaciones, connotaciones e informaciones que propician una atmósfera en la que las referencias son de todos conocidas). En esa presencia continua de lo referencial entre gente con vivencias comunes, como aantes dije, podemos encontrar explicación a muchos deícticos, clítico, anacolutos, etc.
Espero que analices el diálogo que nos ofreciste para poder considerar el valor de tu información.


----------



## Aviador

Si lo que escribiste, St. Nick, tenía por finalidad dar una mano a la causa leísta, creo que erraste el camino. El argumento se vuelve contra ti:
_—Se le notaba pálida._
_ —¿Cómo?  ¿Qué es lo que se le notaba pálida?_
_ —Perdón, quise decir, "Se la notaba pálida."_
_ —Ah, gracias, ya lo entiendo._​Saludos.


----------



## mirx

Pitt said:


> _esto es, confusión entre dativo y acusativo. La selección del caso se ve condicionada por la naturaleza de la construcción y, en consecuencia, no es fortuita, arbitraria ni libre, sino que implica un cambio de estructura y significado. Por otro lado, la alternancia en la selección de caso en las construcciones analizadas poner de manifiesto un hecho no contemplado hasta ahora y es el de que en las zonas distinguidoras del caso puedan existir diferencias en el caso regido por ciertos verbos y en ciertas estructuras dependiendo de las áreas geográficas_


 
Me quedo con este párrafo que explica lo que sucede y siempre ha sucedido en México, ya lo había tratado de manifestar en el hilo de "a ella se le ve". Las construcciones con lo/la (en este caso para mí laísmo y loísmo) simplemente carecen de todo sentido en México. "Al hombre se lo conquista" nos lleva inevitablemente a pensar que él, el hombre, se conquista a sí mismo algo (lo) y obviamente crea un conflicto irresoluble con la particula "al" que se ha introducido al principio de la oración. Lo mismo ocurre con la mujer a la que "se la ve por la calle", aquí inmediatamente nos preguntamos ¿qué se ve la mujer en la calle? ¿su pierna, su rodilla?, y nuevamente surge el conflicto con la preposición.

Aparte de esto la marca territorial es clarísima, sólo los del Cono Sur hacen sus construcciones diferentes. Lo escéptico sería creer que todos, excepto ellos, dejamos de usar lo que ha sido la norma en el español.

Ya me viera yo reprimiendo a las gentes y diciéndoles que vayan cambiando su frase de _"al hombre se le conquista por el estómago_", decirles que la cambien porque es leísmo. Ja.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> sólo los del Cono Sur hacen sus construcciones diferentes


Y asturianos, leoneses, gallegos, extremeños, andaluces y canarios, por esta orilla del Atlántico. El leísmo creciente también en estas zonas es un tema de sociolingüística y es dependiente de la existencia de los medios de comunicación de masas, especialmente los que tienen su sede en Madrid, que son exageradamente leístas.
Con el aumento de volumen de os intercambios en la Red, al poder escribir también los no leístas, podemos observar los efectos como choque de placas tectónicas. En la Red podemos hacer frente a este proceso lingüístico y sociológico, totalmente artificial en su actual extensión.


----------



## flljob

Aviador said:


> Si lo que escribiste, St. Nick, tenía por finalidad dar una mano a la causa *leísta*, creo que erraste el camino.
> Saludos.


 

Se sigue hablando de leísmo. Ya dimos muchísima evidencia de que se trata de un dativo. El leísmo es el uso incorrecto de le cuando debería usarse lo/la. Lo podrían considerar, tal vez, un arcaísmo (lo que sería inadecuado, pues hay más de 100 millones de personas que lo usan en la actualidad). De cualquier manera, parece que los que usamos el dativo estamos más cerca de Cicerón que de Pérez Reverte.
 En México el uso de le en estas construcciones es espontáneo. Así se nos enseñó desde siempre. Todo el mundo lo usa.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

flljob said:


> Se sigue hablando de leísmo. Ya dimos muchísima evidencia de que se trata de un dativo. El leísmo es el uso incorrecto de le cuando debería usarse lo/la. Lo podrían considerar, tal vez, un arcaísmo (lo que sería inadecuado, pues hay más de 100 millones de personas que lo usan en la actualidad). De cualquier manera, parece que los que usamos el dativo estamos más cerca de Cicerón que de Pérez Reverte.
> 
> Saludos


Estos dativos latinos, la mayoría son "_dativos fantasmas_" puro _presentismo lingüístico_. *No hay esa abundancia en latín de construcciones con régimen en dativo*. No se ha demostrado, en ese sentido, nada aquí (más bien lo contrario, si lees mi mensaje sobre uno de esos pretendidos dativos, el de _ayudar_). 
En latín llevan régimen de dativo verbos *intransitivos* (pero no únicamente) con el significado de favor, interés, agrado, conveniencia (e ideas afines y derivadas); mando, obediencia, sumisión, perdón; proximidad y contacto (y sus contrarios); impersonales de suceso; y verbos *intransitivos* con preverbio (que las más de las veces prefieren en vez del dativo el sintagma preposicional repitiendo el preverbio-preposición.
Con los verbos *transitivos* el dativo es siempre OI.
El origen de la confusión está en el protorromance castellano en el que la construcción ad + sustantivo (un antiguo acusativo) sustituye las formas latinas de dativo (OI) y de acusativo personal (OD). Esa es la causa de la confusión, ajena al resto de los romances hispánicos y una isoglosa importante en la definición del area del castellano primitivo (S. de Santander y N. de Burgos) que siguen siendo las zonas más leístas, con laísmo y loísmo incluidos (en la lengua oral no letrada).


----------



## St. Nick

XiaoRoel said:


> No entiendo muy bien lo que quieres decir con el diálogo _supra_ reproducido. Quizás nuestros sentidos del humor sean de muy diferentes naturalezas, pero no consigo entender el alcance de tu diálogo en un hilo argumentativo como éste.
> Si es un ejemplo, habrás de saber que en la comunicación oral es fundamental el contexto, el actual y el referencial (importantísimo éste ya que entre amigos, familia, convecinos, etc., consitute un acervo común de denotaciones, connotaciones e informaciones que propician una atmósfera en la que las referencias son de todos conocidas). En esa presencia continua de lo referencial entre gente con vivencias comunes, como aantes dije, podemos encontrar explicación a muchos deícticos, clítico, anacolutos, etc.
> Espero que analices el diálogo que nos ofreciste para poder considerar el valor de tu información.





Aviador said:


> Si lo que escribiste, St. Nick, tenía por finalidad dar una mano a la causa leísta, creo que erraste el camino. El argumento se vuelve contra ti:_—Se le notaba pálida._
> _ —¿Cómo?  ¿Qué es lo que se le notaba pálida?_
> _ —Perdón, quise decir, "Se la notaba pálida."_
> _ —Ah, gracias, ya lo entiendo._​Saludos.


Gracias Mirx.





mirx said:


> "Al hombre se lo conquista" no lleva inevitablemente a pensar que él, el hombre, se conquista a sí mismo algo (lo) y obviamente crea un conflicto irresoluble con la particula "al" que se ha introducido al principio de la oración. Lo mismo ocurre con la mujer a la que "se la ve por la calle", aquí inmediatamente nos preguntamos ¿qué se ve la mujer en la calle? ¿su pierna, su rodilla?, y nuevamente surge el conflicto con la preposición.





XiaoRoel said:


> Y asturianos, leoneses, gallegos, extremeños, andaluces y canarios, por esta orilla del Atlántico. El leísmo creciente también en estas zonas es un tema de sociolingüística y es dependiente de la existencia de los medios de comunicación de masas, especialmente los que tienen su sede en Madrid, que son exageradamente leístas.
> Con el aumento de volumen de os intercambios en la Red, al poder escribir también los no leístas, podemos observar los efectos como choque de placas tectónicas. En la Red podemos hacer frente a este proceso lingüístico y sociológico, totalmente artificial en su actual extensión.


El uso antecede los medios de comunicación de masas.


----------



## flljob

México no es una zona leísta. El hecho de que haya persistido ese _le_, el de las pasivas reflejas, me parece muy interesante. Este hilo me permitió entender este supuesto leísmo mexicano. En las zonas claramente leístas también debe de haber casos en que se usa un _le_ no leísta. Así que también he aprendido, en este hilo, a no prejuzgar.

Saludos


----------



## didakticos

Es curioso que a la persona que abrió este hilo no *se le* volvió a ver por estos rumbos.

He tratado de leer este hilo con atención, pero creo que tiene muchos nudos y se ha convertido en ovillo. Confieso mi ignorancia con respecto a los términos _dativo_, _acusativo_ y _prolepsis_ entre otros.

Si se me preguntara cuál forma uso y el por qué, diría que *Al hombre se le conquista por el estómago*. ¿El por qué? No sé, pero diría algo que a los académicos y a los catedráticos les cae como una patada en las partes nobles: porque suena mejor.

¿Quiere esto decir que hablo mal el español? Quizás. Pero al menos tengo la capacidad de hablarlo, no como los diccionarios y manuales que, hasta donde yo sé, son mudos.

Sólo mi humilde opinión.

¡Saludes!


----------



## XiaoRoel

> El uso antecede los medios de comunicación de masas.


Un uso reducido en lo antiguo en España al triángulo Santander-Valladolid-Madrid, pero amplificado artificialmente con la abundancia de medios de comunicación modernos (y todo basado o justificado en la permisibilidad académica).
Aprovecho este mensaje para _despedirme de toda discusión sobre el tema del leísmo_. Creo que los que seguimos el sistema etimológico y general en las lenguas romances, hemos dado sobradas razones, como también las han dado los defensores del solecismo.
Desde ya, como hice con anterioridad con respecto a la acentuación de partículas en las llamadas "interrogativas indirectas", o con los usos de los tiempos imperfecto e indefinido del indicativo, opto por el silencio (que alguna vez posiblemente romperé). Razones hay sobradas en estos foros en uno y otro sentido, que cada cual tome su decisión al respecto que en lo que a mí respecta el tema ya no me aporta nada y, lo que es peor, me aburre.


----------



## Peón

Aviador said:


> Si lo que escribiste, St. Nick, tenía por finalidad dar una mano a la causa leísta, creo que erraste el camino. El argumento se vuelve contra ti:
> _—Se le notaba pálida._
> _—¿Cómo? ¿Qué es lo que se le notaba pálida?_
> _—Perdón, quise decir, "Se la notaba pálida."_
> _—Ah, gracias, ya lo entiendo._​Saludos.


 

Muy bueno* Aviador. *

_- Se* le* notaba pálida *la barriga*._

Saludos.


----------



## miguel89

Pitt said:


> Muchas gracias. Aquí otro texto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> «Las construcciones aquí presentadas no ofrecen leísmo, esto es, confusión entre dativo y acusativo. La selección del caso se ve condicionada por la naturaleza de la construcción y, en consecuencia, no es fortuita, arbitraria ni libre, sino que implica un cambio de estructura y significado. Por otro lado, la alternancia en la selección de caso en las construcciones analizadas poner de manifiesto un hecho no contemplado hasta ahora y es el de que en las zonas distinguidoras del caso puedan existir diferencias en el caso regido por ciertos verbos y en ciertas estructuras dependiendo de las áreas geográficas (y probablemente de diferencias sociológicas entre los hablantes). Resulta evidente que a lo largo de la historia del español ha tenido lugar una extensión del acusativo a costa del dativo en verbos y construcciones que primitivamente exigían este caso. Dentro de los territorios distinguidores los más cercanos a la situación primitiva parecen ser los peninsulares, con la salvedad de Andalucía occidental. En Canarias parecen coexistir soluciones arcaizantes, en áreas rurales y en las islas más alejadas, e innovadoras, en las islas principales y en áreas urbanas. Dentro de Hispanoamérica, Cuba, México, América central, Venezuela y Colombia se muestran más cercanas a la Península en su empleo de los pronombres que los países del cono sur, que constituyen con diferencia el territorio más proclive a la generalización del acusativo.» [Fernández-Ordóñez, 1999: § 21.2.1.7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En resumen: Se trata de un leísmo aparente:
> En las oraciones impersonales con SE LE/LES se puede interpretar como complemento directo (leísmo) o como complemento indirecto.
> 
> Saludos
Click to expand...


Hola Pitt. Por casualidad, ¿hay en el libro algún ejemplo de la variación entre zonas mencionada?


----------



## St. Nick

Peón said:


> Muy bueno* Aviador. *
> 
> _- Se* le* notaba pálida *la barriga*._
> 
> Saludos.


Sí, una buena que no tiene relación con lo que se está discutiendo, al igual que la variante que se limita al referirse al ser masculino en singular, variante que a pocos les importa.


----------



## flljob

XiaoRoel said:


> Aprovecho este mensaje para _despedirme de toda discusión sobre el tema del leísmo_. Creo que los que seguimos el sistema etimológico y general en las lenguas romances, hemos dado sobradas razones, como también las han dado los defensores del solecismo.


 
Pues ahora sí, ya lograste hacerme bolas. Todas las referencias que di en este y otros hilos dicen claramente que el uso de _le_ en estas construcciones es etimológico. Tal vez por eso esta discusíón ha sido tan larga. Veo que estabas confundido.

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

XiaoRoel said:


> Y asturianos, leoneses, gallegos, extremeños, andaluces y canarios, por esta orilla del Atlántico.



No tanto así por parte de los canarios, XiaoRoel. Sí es verdad que no es tan frecuente el leísmo en frases como «_Le quiero_», «_Le odio_» (cuya conversión propia sería haciendo uso del _lo_); no obstante, en las pasivas con _se_, coincido en que lo habitual es hacer uso de _*le*_, sea masculino o femenino el referente: «A la mujer se le conquista no sé cómo».



flljob said:


> Se sigue hablando de leísmo. Ya dimos muchísima evidencia de que se trata de un dativo. El leísmo es el uso incorrecto de le cuando debería usarse lo/la.



Leísmo tiene dos acepciones. Una trata de uso incorrecto, mientras que la otra no. Ver definición en la RAE: leísmo.



> *4.* *f)* Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con se (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada: _Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona_. *Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo.* [...]
> *Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo.* No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur.
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=le%EDsmo



No está de más recalcarlo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

flljob said:


> Pues ahora sí, ya lograste hacerme bolas. Todas las referencias que di en este y otros hilos dicen claramente que el uso del le en estas construcciones es etimológico. Tal vez por eso esta discusíón ha sido tan larga. Veo que estabas confundido.
> 
> Saludos


Has ofrecido opiniones sobre ese supuesto uso "etimológico" del leísmo, pero no veo los ejemplos latinovulgares por ningún sitio. Pruebas. Eso es lo que no tienen los leístas. El leísmo desde los orígenes es un rasgo dialectal del castellano norteño que primero se extiende hasta Valladolid y Madrid y el hecho de estar aquí la Corte y la capitalidad, y en lo moderno los grandes medios de comunicación de masas, ha propiciado la moderna hiperdimensión de este fenómeno.
Pruebas de algo que no sea un rasgo dialectal no hay.
Un problema de muchos autores que tratan sobre filología romance en general es su deficiente manejo del latín, muy evidente en los filólogos de menos de cincuenta años. Y ya no hablemos del griego, lenguas celtoides e indoeuropeo en general. De ahí que sus interpretaciones basadas en la diacronía esté a menudo erradas o, cuando menos, sean confusas.


----------



## St. Nick

XiaoRoel said:


> Has ofrecido opiniones sobre ese supuesto uso "etimológico" del leísmo, pero no veo los ejemplos latinovulgares por ningún sitio. Pruebas. Eso es lo que no tienen los leístas. El leísmo desde los orígenes es un rasgo dialectal del castellano norteño que primero se extiende hasta Valladolid y Madrid y el hecho de estar aquí la Corte y la capitalidad, y en lo moderno los grandes medios de comunicación de masas, ha propiciado la moderna hiperdimensión de este fenómeno.
> Pruebas de algo que no sea un rasgo dialectal no hay.
> Un problema de muchos autores que tratan sobre filología romance en general es su deficiente manejo del latín, muy evidente en los filólogos de menos de cincuenta años. Y ya no hablemos del griego, lenguas celtoides e indoeuropeo en general. De ahí que sus interpretaciones basadas en la diacronía esté a menudo erradas o, cuando menos, sean confusas.


Flljob escribe muy bien, con más claridad concreta que algunos por aquí, y ya ha explicado el tema a fondo y sin andar con rodeos.


----------



## flljob

dexterciyo said:


> Leísmo tiene dos acepciones. Una trata de uso incorrecto, mientras que la otra no. Ver definición en la RAE: leísmo.


 
Y evidentemente aquí no estamos tratando de ninguno de los dos. Estamos tratando de un dativo, no de un leísmo tolerado.


----------



## dexterciyo

flljob said:


> Y evidentemente aquí no estamos tratando de ninguno de los dos. Estamos tratando de un dativo, no de un leísmo tolerado.



No soy muy fanático de poner etiquetas, la verdad; me es indiferente como lo quieras llamar. Sólo apuntaba que hablar de leísmo no es siempre sinónimo de incorrección.


----------



## jazyk

> Has ofrecido opiniones sobre ese supuesto uso "etimológico" del leísmo,  pero no veo los ejemplos latinovulgares por ningún sitio. Pruebas. Eso  es lo que no tienen los leístas. El leísmo desde los orígenes es un  rasgo dialectal del castellano norteño que primero se extiende hasta  Valladolid y Madrid y el hecho de estar aquí la Corte y la capitalidad, y  en lo moderno los grandes medios de comunicación de masas, ha  propiciado la moderna hiperdimensión de este fenómeno.
> Pruebas de algo que no sea un rasgo dialectal no hay.
> Un problema de muchos autores que tratan sobre filología romance en  general es su deficiente manejo del latín, muy evidente en los filólogos  de menos de cincuenta años. Y ya no hablemos del griego, lenguas  celtoides e indoeuropeo en general. De ahí que sus interpretaciones  basadas en la diacronía esté a menudo erradas o, cuando menos, sean  confusas.


Plenamente de acuerdo. En latín no se me ocurre nada parecido. A mí también me gustaría ver ejemplos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Los verbos latinos con régimen en dativo son todos intransitivos. No veo por ningún sitio la posibilidad de un acusativo con estos verbos. La raíz del error de esaas explicaciones pretendidamente diacrónicas es que algunos de esos verbos intransitivos latinos que se construían con dativo pasan en latín vulgar o en protorromance  a ser transitivos y, por tanto a llevar OD. Esta es la base de la confusión analógica leísta: con el cambio de valor a transitivos de algunos estos verbos y que por tanto ahora llevan OD (acusativo), se digue usando el antiguo régimen de cuando era intransitivos, es decir siguen rigiendo dativo. Es fenómeno dialectal del centro norte de la península ibérica al que se le ha dado patente de corso.


----------



## miguel89

XiaoRoel said:


> con el cambio de valor a transitivos de algunos estos verbos y que por tanto ahora llevan OD (acusativo), se digue usando el antiguo régimen de cuando era intransitivos, es decir siguen rigiendo dativo.



No comprendo. Si seguían rigiendo dativo, ¿cómo puede considerárselos transitivos?


----------



## Pitt

miguel89 said:


> Hola Pitt. Por casualidad, ¿hay en el libro algún ejemplo de la variación entre zonas mencionada?


 
Hola Miguel,

he sacado el texto sobre las construcciones impersonales con SE de 
http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/index.htm

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

miguel89 said:


> No comprendo. Si seguían rigiendo dativo, ¿cómo puede considerárselos transitivos?


Ese es precisamente el origen y causa del solecismo leísta.


----------



## flljob

miguel89 said:


> No comprendo. Si seguían rigiendo dativo, ¿cómo puede considerárselos transitivos?


 
Inicialmente el tansitivo debe de haber sido un solecismo. En donde se usa el correctísimo (desde el punto de vista etimológico) dativo, así se le sigue considerando.

Saludos


----------



## albertovidal

Lo es utilizado para cosas. Le, se utiliza para personas del sexo masculino y, la, para personas del sexo femenino.
En la gramática del diccionario de la Real Academia Española está explicado muy claramente.
En Argentina, para todo se utiliza lo, pero es como consecuencia de la influencia italiana.
Decimos, por ejemplo: fui a buscar al gato (lo fui a buscar). Fui a buscar a mi hermana (la fui a buscar). Fui a buscar a mi primo (le fui a buscar).
O dicho de otra manera, fui a buscarlo, fui a buscarla y fui a buscarle.


----------



## ampurdan

abertovidal said:


> En la gramática del diccionario de la Real Academia Española está explicado muy claramente.



Hace literalmente siglos que la RAE no dice nada parecido a eso.


----------



## Peón

abertovidal said:


> ... *En Argentina*, para todo se utiliza lo, pero es como consecuencia de la influencia italiana.
> *Decimos*, por ejemplo: fui a buscar al gato (lo fui a buscar). Fui a buscar a mi hermana (la fui a buscar). Fui a buscar a mi primo (le fui a buscar).
> O dicho de otra manera, fui a buscarlo, fui a buscarla *y fui a buscarle.*


 
Estoy sorprendido: nunca escuché a un argentino decir "le fui a buscar" o "fui a buscarle". 

Con esto he quedado definitivamente mareado (...)


Saludos


----------



## albertovidal

Tal vez no estés muy al corriente. En 2009, justamente, estuve reunido con personas de la RAE y, oh qué casualidad, tocamos el tema del "leismo" y del "loismo".
Su posición sigue siendo la misma, puesto que, al invertir la oración, es ahí donde tenemos la respuesta de cómo tenemos que expresarnos.
Por ejemplo, si digo: le encontramos (estamos hablando de él), si digo: la encontramos (estamos hablando de ella), y, si digo: lo encontramos (estamos hablo de "ello", que es pronombre neutro y no utilizado para personas)
Aunque no tiene vinculación con esto, pero sí puede analizarse de forma parecida, muchas veces escuchamos o leemos la expresión "diferencia de géneros" realcionada a personas. Género es SÓLO utilizado para cosas. Para hablar de personas, debemos decir *DE DISTINTO O DIFERENTE SEXO!*


----------



## ampurdan

Lo que describes, Alberto, se parece remotamente al sistema leísta admitido (aunque no activamente recomendado) por la RAE, pero ni "la" ni "lo" se admiten en ningún caso como pronombre de dativo (complemento indirecto) en la norma culta.

Para el complemento directo: lo, la, los, las. También se admite: "le" para seres animados masculinos.

Para el coplemento indirecto: le, les.

Hay otros casos, como el leísmo de cortesía, el leísmo aparente, verbos que pueden regir acusativo o dativo y el de "se le(s)" discutido en este hilo que tienen un tratamiento específico, pero aparte de eso, los documentos que ha venido publicando la RAE desde mediados de siglo XIX hasta 2010 no dan pie a pensar que la RAE propugne un sistema como el que parece que describes.

Y los argentinos habláis un correctísimo español argentino, tengáis las influencias que tengáis.


----------



## Calambur

abertovidal said:


> Fui a buscar a mi primo (le fui a buscar).


¿Acáaa? ¿En la Argentina?... ¿En qué parte? (Es tan grande).
Por  mi barrio, si fui a buscar a mi primo, lo fui a buscar.


----------



## XiaoRoel

abertovidal said:


> Tal vez no estés muy al corriente. En 2009, justamente, estuve reunido con personas de la RAE y, oh qué casualidad, tocamos el tema del "leismo" y del "loismo".
> Su posición sigue siendo la misma, puesto que, al invertir la oración, es ahí donde tenemos la respuesta de cómo tenemos que expresarnos.
> Por ejemplo, si digo: le encontramos (estamos hablando de él), si digo: la encontramos (estamos hablando de ella), y, si digo: lo encontramos (estamos hablo de "ello", que es pronombre neutro y no utilizado para personas)
> Aunque no tiene vinculación con esto, pero sí puede analizarse de forma parecida, muchas veces escuchamos o leemos la expresión "diferencia de géneros" realcionada a personas. Género es SÓLO utilizado para cosas. Para hablar de personas, debemos decir *DE DISTINTO O DIFERENTE SEXO!*


Pues si la gente de la RAE piensa esto que nos has descrito, no me extrañan los disparates que a veces dicen en sus obras. Lo más grave es confundir el substantivador *lo* (no existe en español es género neutro), con el acusativo clítico masculino singular del pronombre de 3ª persona.
Uno había prometido callar es este tema, pero tal número de disparates juntos como los que expones en tus dos últimos mensajes, me obliga a aclarar como mínimo esta confusión entre un morfema *lo* y un pronombre sustantivo referencial *lo*. Como lo de confundir género *gramatical* con sexo* natural*, otra barbaridad (lingüísticamente hablando).


----------



## albertovidal

Para no entrar en debates hirientes y que no conllevan a nada positivo, te envío una apostilla: 
*Hay gramáticos que no admiten el artículo neutro lo, puesto que en español no hay nombres neutros. Lo es siempre –dicen– un pronombre.*
*La terminología que comentamos admite, sin embargo, tal denominación.»*
*[Alonso Marcos, A.: Glosario de la terminología gramatical. Unificada por el Ministerio de Educación y Ciencia. Madrid: Magisterio Español, 1986, p. 138]*



Calambur said:


> ¿Acáaa? ¿En la Argentina?... ¿En qué parte? (Es tan grande).
> Por mi barrio, si fui a buscar a mi primo, lo fui a buscar.


 
Por lo visto no has leído mi mensaje bien.
Digo que, en Argentina, como consecuencia de la influencia italiana *utilizamos "lo" en lugar de "le".*


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

abertovidal said:


> Por lo visto no has leído mi mensaje bien.
> Digo que, en Argentina, como consecuencia de la influencia italiana *utilizamos "lo" en lugar de "le".*


 

En ese caso usaríamos el "lo" en Canarias, Andalucía, Aragón, Murcia, Extremadura, Colombia, México, Guatemala, Cuba, Puerto Rico, Chile, Perú, Venezuela, Panamá, Nicaragua, Honduras, Costa Rica, Uruguay, Paraguay, Bolivia, El Salvador, República Dominicana, Venezuela.......resumiendo, en toda Hispanoamérica y en muchas regiones españolas.
Francamente, no creo que sea por la influencia italiana.


----------



## albertovidal

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En ese caso usaríamos el "lo" en Canarias, Andalucía, Aragón, Murcia, Extremadura, Colombia, México, Guatemala, Cuba, Puerto Rico, Chile, Perú, Venezuela, Panamá, Nicaragua, Honduras, Costa Rica, Uruguay, Paraguay, Bolivia, El Salvador, República Dominicana, Venezuela.......resumiendo, en toda Hispanoamérica y en muchas regiones españolas.
> Francamente, no creo que sea por la influencia italiana.


*Si estamos hablando de español -castellano- este idioma está regido por reglas y NO por los modismos o particularidades idiomáticas de las distintas regionas de habla hispana o catellana. Por otro lado -te aclaro que, además de ser español, he vivido más de 15 años allí y conozco casi toda España, Tanto en Canarias cuanto en Andalucía se utiliza LE y no LO*


----------



## XiaoRoel

Admitir el género neutro en español es un absurdo, La oposición de género en español es bipolar: un término marcado, femenino, frente a uno no marcado, masculino. En una grandísima parte de elementos de la clase nominal estos géneros gramaticales (no tienen nada que ver con del sexo natural, pues son arbitrarios, excepto para un pequeño grupo de palabras que designan seres sexuados y, entre éstos sólo los que interesa saber el sexo.), estos géneros gramaticales, decía, se expresan en español con los morfemas _*o*_ (masc.)_* a*_ (fem.). Lo único parecido al neutro en español son las formas esto, eso, aquello, algo, nada. Pero alno oponerse sistemáticamente a los demás elementos genéricos, se asimilan al masculino y, a nivel lingüístico, se consideran restos de una categoría de la lengua madre _supervivientes_ pero no sistematizados en su _antiguo valor, que ya no existe_ en la nueva lengua.
En la cita que das se considera *lo* un pronombre, que lo es, pero el *lo* de _lo bueno_, _lo malo_, _lo hermoso_, es un morfema substantivador que substantiva adjetivos en forma masculina singular, oraciones adjetivas de relativo, y sintagmas preposicionales con *de*, de valor adjetivo que sintácticamente son complementos el nombre.
Una cosa que prueba sin lugar a dudas que este *lo* no es pronombre adjetivo (ni, por supuesto, un inexistente "artículo neutro") es que no puede acompañar al substantivo verbal, al infinitivo (siempre indefectiblemente en español es el artículo determinante *el*), cuando unánimemente en latín griego y lenguas ie. en general, es *siempre* un substantivo *neutro* a nivel de concordancias adjetivales o determinantes.


----------



## piraña utria

Nota de moderación​ 
Buenas noches, amigos. ​ 
Les rogamos mantener las participaciones en el tono cordial y académico que los caracteriza.​ 
No sé si sea posible limitar en un tema tan denso sus respuestas a la inquietud inicial, o a lo estrictamente necesario para orientar a quien formuló inicialmente la pregunta, perdido hace un buen rato de la discusión. Si lo es, estaríamos los moderadores doblemente agradecidos. Triplemente, si hacen el ejercicio adicional de restringir entonces sus opiniones a aquello que directamente ayude a resolver u orientar la resolución de la inquietud. ​ 
Saludos a todos,​ 
PU​


----------



## dexterciyo

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En ese caso usaríamos el "lo" en *Canarias*, Andalucía, Aragón, Murcia, Extremadura, Colombia, México, Guatemala, Cuba, Puerto Rico, Chile, Perú, Venezuela, Panamá, Nicaragua, Honduras, Costa Rica, Uruguay, Paraguay, Bolivia, El Salvador, República Dominicana, Venezuela.......resumiendo, en toda Hispanoamérica y en muchas regiones españolas.
> Francamente, no creo que sea por la influencia italiana.





			
				albertovidal said:
			
		

> Si estamos hablando de español -castellano- este idioma está regido por reglas y NO por los modismos o particularidades idiomáticas de las distintas regionas de habla hispana o catellana. Por otro lado -te aclaro que, además de ser español, he vivido más de 15 años allí y conozco casi toda España, Tanto en Canarias cuanto en Andalucía se utiliza LE y no LO



Por la parte que me toca, secundo lo dicho por PABLO DE SOTO.

En Canarias, sin duda alguna, se diría «*lo* fui a buscar (a él)».


----------



## flljob

jazyk said:


> Plenamente de acuerdo. En latín no se me ocurre nada parecido. A mí también me gustaría ver ejemplos.


 
Los loístas tampoco han ofrecido pruebas. Yo he dado bibliografía de lingüistas importantes.


----------



## Aviador

flljob said:


> Los loístas tampoco han ofrecido pruebas. Yo he dado bibliografía de lingüistas importantes.


No creo que se me pueda aplicar el adjetivo de _loísta_ por apegarme a lo que la norma gramatical del castellano establece meridianamente. Me parece un calificativo injusto
¿Pruebas? Para qué más pruebas que lo que la gramática de nuestro idioma establece como uno de sus pilares fundamentales: los pronombres átonos de complemento directo son _lo_, _los_, _la_ y _las_. Punto.
Yo creía que la gramática propia de nuestro idioma, que en este punto exhibe una lógica impecable (algo que no se da en todos sus ámbitos), era suficiente prueba. El verbo _conquistar_, para mí, es *sólo* transitivo y no admite otro caso que el acusativo para su complemento directo. ¡No importa si se usa en una pasiva refleja o en cualquier otra construcción! ¡¿Qué importa eso?! ¡Por favor, qué tozudez!. _Conquista_r es transitivo de la forma en que se use.
Amigos, no me covence el argumento de un supuesto origen etimológico del dativo en las pasivas reflejas. Después de leer una y otra vez en este hilo lo que dicen quienes apoyan el leísmo en este caso (discúlpenme por ser tan tajante en el calificativo) y hacer mi propia investigación por otro lado, no veo nada que me convenza.
Perdóneme si la redacción del presente mensaje parece demasiado vehemente, pero después de tanta discusión sobre el asunto, ya me estoy cansando un poquito. Ojalá que podamos llegar a un acuerdo, pero por ahora, no lo veo posible.

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Bashti

Me doy perfecta cuenta de que estoy rodeada de expertos pero, como simple aficionada de a pie, una pregunta concreta:

Según la 23ª edición del DRAE:

*el, la, lo.

*(Del lat. ille).

1. art. deter. Formas de singular en masculino, femenino y neutro.

lo 1.

(Del lat. _illum, _acus. de _ille).

_1. art. deter. n. sing. de el.

lo 2.

1. pron. Seguido de un posesivo o de un nombre introducido por la preposición _de, _señala la propiedad de quien se indica. _Lo mío, lo de Pérez.

_2. pron. person. Forma de acusativo de 3ª persona en masculino singular y en neutro. No admite preposición y se puede usar como enclítico. _Lo probé. Pruébalo.


_¿Estáis todos de acuerdo con el DRAE o nos debemos considerar huérfanos de Academia?

Es que con tantos dimes y diretes de tan alto nivel me estoy quedando en ayunas. Perdonad que sea tan directa,


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues está mal lo que dice el DRAE: *lo* no puede ser artículo "_*neutro*_", porque *no existe* este género gramatical *en español*.


----------



## dexterciyo

XiaoRoel said:


> Pues está mal lo que dice el DRAE: *lo* no puede ser artículo "_*neutro*_", porque *no existe* este género gramatical *en español*.



¿En los artículos, demostrativos y pronombres no existe tal categoría?

Lo, esto, eso, aquello..., ¿no son formas neutras?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si con *neutro* quieres decir algo así como "_referente_ fórico de totalidad" (más o menos) *sí*, pero si con *neutro* quieres decir _género_ _gramatical_ opuesto al género animado (femenino y masculino) entonces *no*, porque una _categoría_ gramatical, para existir, tiene que ser _sistemática_. Estas palabras, _históricamente_ son _restos_ residuales de los *neutros* *latinos*.


----------



## ampurdan

Aviador said:


> Ojalá que podamos llegar a un acuerdo, pero por ahora, no lo veo posible.



En mi opinión, es difícil llegar a un acuerdo cuando parece que unos y otros utilizan términos como "leísta" y "loísta" casi a modo de descalificación personal, no hablemos ya de cuando entramos a hablar de solecismos y agramaticalidades para referirnos a expresiones aceptadas por los que usan el idioma en el registro estándar y culto con reconocido dominio y por las instituciones.

Es fácil llegar a un acuerdo cuando se acepta que, para bien o para mal, el habla actual es de la manera que es y es distinta en los distintos países y regiones.


----------



## jazyk

> Los loístas tampoco han ofrecido pruebas. Yo he dado bibliografía de  lingüistas importantes.


Es que en latín no existen ni las construcciones con _se lo_ ni las con _se le_. Se podría usar el verbo en voz pasiva, que es sintética en esa lengua. No pongo ningún ejemplo si no me borran el mensaje.


----------



## Bashti

Por favorcito: ¿Alguien me podría decir qué opinan al respecto las demás Academias? ¿Podríamos hablar del español o castellano? Si nos apoyamos en el latín, en el griego o en el árabe me parece de perlas pero estamos hablando del español de ahora y yo y tantos otros como yo que no somos filólogos  nos estamos perdiendo. ¿En qué autoridad podemos confiar para usar correctamente nuestro idioma común si no confiamos en las Academias? No dispongo de la Nueva Gramática de la Lengua Española, pero a tenor de lo visto, supongo que tampoco vale. ¡¡¡Socorro!!!


----------



## miguel89

Bashti said:


> Por favorcito: ¿Alguien me podría decir qué opinan al respecto las demás Academias?


No lo sé a ciencia cierta, pero lo más probable es que algunas digan que "se le conquista" es lo normal, pero "se lo conquista" también es aceptable, y otras dirán al revés.



Bashti said:


> ¿Podríamos hablar del español o castellano? Si nos apoyamos en el latín, en el griego o en el árabe me parece de perlas pero estamos hablando del español de ahora y yo y tantos otros como yo que no somos filólogos  nos estamos perdiendo.


Lo que pasa es que, como sostiene *ampurdan*, es un hecho que se dice tanto *se le...* como *se lo...*, no hay vuelta que darle. Por su parte, este hilo giro en torno a un intento de legitimar uno u otro uso haciéndolo provenir del castellano medieval, o del latín vulgar o de lo que fuera. En cuanto al estado gramatical de las cosas en el español de ahora, creo que está todo dicho: lo esperable, si no tuviéramos en consideración cuestiones históricas de la lengua, sería *se lo...*



Bashti said:


> ¿En qué autoridad podemos confiar para usar correctamente nuestro idioma común si no confiamos en las Academias? No dispongo de la Nueva Gramática de la Lengua Española, pero a tenor de lo visto, supongo que tampoco vale. ¡¡¡Socorro!!!


En la de escritores que admires, en el uso culto de tu región, en la de personas elocuentes y en tu propio instinto y juicio como hablante nativo.


----------



## Bashti

Dios te bendiga, Miguel 89.


----------



## flljob

Aviador said:


> No creo que se me pueda aplicar el adjetivo de _loísta_ por apegarme a lo que la norma gramatical del castellano establece meridianamente. Me parece un calificativo injusto
> ¿Pruebas? Para qué más pruebas que lo que la gramática de nuestro idioma establece como uno de sus pilares fundamentales: los pronombres átonos de complemento directo son _lo_, _los_, _la_ y _las_. Punto.
> Yo creía que la gramática propia de nuestro idioma, que en este punto exhibe una lógica impecable (algo que no se da en todos sus ámbitos), era suficiente prueba. El verbo _conquistar_, para mí, es *sólo* transitivo y no admite otro caso que el acusativo para su complemento directo. ¡No importa si se usa en una pasiva refleja o en cualquier otra construcción! ¡¿Qué importa eso?! ¡Por favor, qué tozudez!. _Conquista_r es transitivo de la forma en que se use.
> Amigos, no me covence el argumento de un supuesto origen etimológico del dativo en las pasivas reflejas. Después de leer una y otra vez en este hilo lo que dicen quienes apoyan el leísmo en este caso (discúlpenme por ser tan tajante en el calificativo) y hacer mi propia investigación por otro lado, no veo nada que me convenza.
> Perdóneme si la redacción del presente mensaje parece demasiado vehemente, pero después de tanta discusión sobre el asunto, ya me estoy cansando un poquito. Ojalá que podamos llegar a un acuerdo, pero por ahora, no lo veo posible.
> 
> Un abrazo a todos.


Sí. Te faltó agregar que con verbos intransitivos se usan los pronombres indirectos. ¿No te faltó leer que los verbos transitivos se intransitivizan o se destransitivizan con el pronombre *se*? Ya hay bibliografía abundante. Falta un artículo de Violeta Demonte que también habla al respecto.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo: ¡qué tozudez!

Saludos


----------



## flljob

jazyk said:


> Es que en latín no existen ni las construcciones con _se lo_ ni las con _se le_. Se podría usar el verbo en voz pasiva, que es sintética en esa lengua. No pongo ningún ejemplo si no me borran el mensaje.


 
Y entonces ¿por qué nos pides imposibles?
Si lees los mensajes anteriores y la bibliografía, lo que se dice es que en latín estas construcciones rigen dativo. Esta es la explicación que dan los lingüistas del uso de _le se_ y _les se_ en estas construcciones.

Saludos


----------



## jazyk

> lo que se dice es que en latín estas construcciones rigen dativo


Y yo reitero que estas construcciones no existen en latín.


----------



## Fer BA

flljob said:


> Al hombre se le conquista.
> No es dialectal. Y es un uso etimológico. El verbo se convierte en un intransitivo y debes usar un pronombre indirecto.
> En Argentina, probablemente por influencia del italiano, se usa el acusativo, lo que por estos rumbos se considera loísmo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Flijob:

Disculpa, más allá de ser un típico hablante del Cono Sur y que me chirria por todos lados el uso del _le_ en esta construcción, me parece que estableces un razonamiento circular.

¿El verbo transitivo se intransitiviza porque se usa el dativo y se usa el dativo porque el verbo se intransitiviza? ¿podrías elaborar un poco más el tema sin recurrir al uso arcaico -yo no me atrevería a llamarlo etimológico-del dativo? ¿cómo es eso que el verbo se intransitiviza? 

Juan se salteó un capítulo del libro
¿Juan se _le_ salteó o se _lo_ salteó?

Y otra más...¿qué pasa con la pasiva de los verbos intransitivizados?


----------



## flljob

Fer BA said:


> Flijob:
> 
> Juan se salteó un capítulo del libro
> ¿Juan se _le_ salteó o se _lo_ salteó?
> 
> Y otra más...¿qué pasa con la pasiva de los verbos intransitivizados?


 
Parece que empiezo a entender en dónde está el problema.
La oración que propones es similar Juan se comió el pollo. Se lo comió. Aquí es un clarísimo ejemplo de acusativo.
Si no leemos los mensajes ocasionamos toda esta broncota.

Saludos


----------



## Fer BA

Flijob:

Sin ánimos de bronca, sigo sin entender mucho tu argumento, o lo que entiendo es un razonamiento circular. ¿Podrías elaborar eso de la intransitivización?


----------



## flljob

Fer BA said:


> Flijob:
> 
> Sin ánimos de bronca, sigo sin entender mucho tu argumento, o lo que entiendo es un razonamiento circular. ¿Podrías elaborar eso de la intransitivización?


_Juan se ve en el espejo_. _Se_ es reflexivo, es un complemento directo. Se comprueba porque admite la duplicación del pronombre: _Juan se ve a sí mismo en el espejo_.

_El sol derrite el hielo_. Aquí _derrite_ es claramente transitivo.
_El hielo se derrite_. Voz media. No es transitivo porque no admite duplicación del pronombre: *_El hielo se derrite a sí mismo._

_Juan se come el pollo_. _Juan se lo come_. En este caso _lo_ es CD y _se_ tiene una función télica, no es reflexivo porque no admite duplicación del pronombre: _Juan se come el pollo a sí mismo_. 

_El pollo se come cocido_. _Al pollo se le come cocido_. _Se le come cocido_.

¿Tú dirías _*el *pollo se *lo* come cocido_? 

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Todo este lío ocurre por usar improcedentemente e innecesariamente el pronombre le/lo.

El hombre se conquista por el estómago.

Al hombre se le conquista el corazón, se le conquista el amor, se le conquista el alma, se le conquista lo que sea..., pero si alguien lo quiere todo, lo correcto es ' quiero conquistar a ese hombre, *lo* quiero conquistar.
Por lo que si queremos usar el pronombre sería:
Al hombre se *lo* conquista por el estómago.

En el tema del pollo o pollastre pasa otro tanto de lo mismo:

El pollo se come cocido, se como cocinado, se come como quieras.

Al pollo se le comen las patas, se le come la cabeza, etc.

¿Tú dirías _*el *pollo se *lo* come cocido_? 
No, pero sí:
La mayoría de la gente el pollo se *lo *come cocinado.

saludos


----------



## HUMBERT0

A mí me parecen muy interesantes las diferentes opiniones, veo que cada quien arrea agua para su molino según lo que es natural a cada región, a mí ese “lo” me parece extraño”. Me parece fascinante aunque no entiendo ni la mitad de lo dicho, también soy de a pie en estos temas.

Según entiendo lo que he leído, este uso de “le” con respecto a “lo” en el caso que se expuso al comienzo de este hilo, para unos un leísmo (permitido para unos y para otros impropiamente permitido) y aun para otros no es ni siquiera propiamente leísmo; bueno, es que me he quedado con algunas dudas.

Tomando como valido el argumento de que es un leísmo. Bueno si este “leísmo” es discordante con la evolución que se ha dado en otras lenguas romances y para ser más exacto en las comparaciones es discordante con las demás lenguas hermanas ibéricas, sea asturiano, leones, gallego, portugués, aragonés ¿Cómo era en el mozárabe?, en fin, si este uso discorde, quizás aberrante del latín vulgar de Castilla o proto-castellando que a fin de cuentas produjo el castellano, ¿no será este rasgo “extravagante” o ”incoherente con una lógica evolución apartir del latín y en contraposición con la evolución en otras lenguas romances” algo propio del castellano desde el comienzo? Al parecer este uso no es moneda de uso corriente en otras regiones donde este fenómeno no se dio en el romance local primigenio y al cual la lengua castellana llegó después, vaya, el uso castellano en este punto no convenció y prefirióse la solución local. En el caso del cono sur la influencia italiana propició una corrección, una sincronía con el resto de las lenguas romances pero apartóse del uso tradicional castellano.

Reflexionando, el laísmo tan arraigado en las regiones castellanas, nunca logró aceptarse como algo correcto ¿Por qué en el caso del laísmo no se acepto esta solución popular castellana en comparación con este presunto leísmo permitido?

Digo, lo que llegó acá fue la lengua de Castilla y esta impuso hasta donde le fue posible sus patrones culturales, digo hasta donde pudo, porque vacías no estaban estas tierras, y porque si bien ellos tenían el sartén por el mango, llegaron de todas partes de España y sabido es que de Andalucía y Extremadura no pocos llegaron. Quiero decir, que en muchos de los casos los patrones de Castilla fueron los que se adoptaron y en otros casos la modalidad andaluza fue la que imperó (hablo de la lengua). En las capitales virreinales de las tierras altas (llámese Lima, Cd. Mexico, etc.) se ejercía una mayor influencia por parte de Castilla, y quiero pensar que ese “le” ya lo traían los castellanos -no es anacrónico con lo que hubiera existido en época de la colonia- no es algo novedoso que haya llegado por contaminación de los modernos medios de comunicación, y quizás este “presunto leísmo” de Castilla se esté dejando ahora sentir en otras zonas de España donde no existía.

No conozco lo suficiente para decir si una u otra opinión es la más correcta, espero no haber sugerido que es correcto o incorrecto, lo que sí sé es que seguiré usando “le” a la usanza nuestra.

Me gustaron todas las opiniones, y más si existe la posibilidad de que “el rey esté desnudo” .

Saludos


----------



## flljob

las cosas facilitas said:


> ¿Tú dirías _*el *pollo se *lo* come cocido_?
> No, pero sí:
> La mayoría de la gente el pollo se *lo *come cocinado.
> 
> saludos


 
El se de la oración marcada es un dativo, también. 

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

flljob said:


> El se de la oración marcada es un dativo, también.
> 
> Saludos



Sí, dativo de gente, no de pollo.


----------



## flljob

Peón said:


> ¿Esto es así? ¿Resulta ahora que los argentinos en este caso somos "loístas"?
> 
> (En los _pocos_ casos que consideramos que cumplimos con las reglas, resulta que estamos equivocados).
> ¡Un médico aquí por favor!
> Saludos.


 
Pues (como dicen los mexicanos), ni modo. En este caso sí son loístas. Puedes consultar a Bello y a Cuervo quienes te explican por qué estas construcciones son con complemento indirecto. También es cierto que de Perú al sur hay una tendencia a usar pronombres acusativos, sobre todo el femenino, pero este es un uso anómalo.

Si dices _Se le ve (a ella) mucho por aquí_ no se trata de un leísmo. Esa es la construcción original. Más bien, si dijeras _Se la ve mucho por aquí_ se trataría de un laísmo tolerado.
Saludotes


----------



## flljob

Fer BA said:


> Flijob:
> 
> 
> ¿El verbo transitivo se intransitiviza porque se usa el dativo y se usa el dativo porque el verbo se intransitiviza? ¿podrías elaborar un poco más el tema sin recurrir al uso arcaico -yo no me atrevería a llamarlo etimológico-del dativo? ¿cómo es eso que el verbo se intransitiviza?
> 
> Juan *se* salteó un capítulo del libro
> ¿Juan se _le_ salteó o se _lo_ salteó?
> 
> Y otra más...¿qué pasa con la pasiva de los verbos intransitivizados?


 
No es una pasiva refleja, el se es un dativo. Y aquí ves claramente la diferencia. Juan se lo salteó (el capítulo). A este capítulo se le salteó.

¿Tú conoces alguna pasiva con verbos intransitivos?, ¿me puedes señalar uno?

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Aviador said:


> El verbo _conquistar_, para mí, es *sólo* transitivo y no admite otro caso que el acusativo para su complemento directo. ¡No importa si se usa en una pasiva refleja o en cualquier otra construcción! ¡¿Qué importa eso?! ¡Por favor, qué tozudez!. _Conquista_r es transitivo de la forma en que se use.
> 
> Un abrazo a todos.


 
Gravísimo error. Los verbos transitivos se convierten en inacusativos (una forma de intransitividad) cuando se conjugan pronominalmente.

Derrito es transitivo.
Me derrito es inacusativo.

Fundo (metal) es transitivo.
Se funde (el metal) es inacusativo.

Saludos


----------

